# Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?



## Welshunter (16. Dezember 2010)

Servus Boardies,

ne wichtige Frage brennt mir auf den Lippen!

Ist das Wasser schon zu kalt um im Uferbereich erfolgreich mit dem 
BB Dorsche und Mefo´s zu fangen?

Sind Über Weihnachten mal wieder ne Woche oben, vielleicht siehts
da ja auch besser aus.


Thanks& Tight Lines


----------



## Dorschbremse (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*

So lange das harte weisse Zeugs noch nicht das absinken des Köders behindert, hängt es lediglich von einer guten Neoprenhose und Deiner körperlichen Konstitution ab obs geht...

Es gibt nix, was ich noch nicht gesehen habe!


----------



## bulldog81 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*

ver einzelnd geht immer was vom strand aus
versuch macht klug
wer nicht wagt der nicht fängt


gruss.Ingo


----------



## welsstipper (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*

Angler #q:c#q


:vik:


----------



## Brikz83 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*

Also, auch bei den aktuellen Wassertemperaturen kannst Dorsch oder Mefo ergattern.... ich fange auch noch meine Fische mit Wathose und Blech......es sind zwar weniger aber dafür meist deutlich größere Exemplare


----------



## blumovic (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*

Wer jetzt nicht mit'm Belly rausfährt hat echt was verpasst.#6


----------



## Brikz83 (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*

also wer jetzt nicht rausfährt meinst du? :q


Der hat nur eins verpasst, nämlich wie sein Leben an ihm vorbei zieht #h


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*

Moin,


wir haben zwei Grad Wassertemperatur. Schön zum Watfischen mit dickem Unterzeugs unter den Watklamotten. Vereinzelt werden auch schöne blanke Überspringer gefangen.

Aber Bellyboat? Wer mag mal einen Tipp abgeben, wie lange man bei zwei Grad Wassertemperatur im Falle einer Havarie überlebt? 

No risk no fun? - oder lieber alt werden?


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Welshunter (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*

Bei dem kalten Wetter sind doch nix mehr unterwegs? Weil hier so viel über Risiko geschrieben wird?nur wenn sich es noch lohnt dann sollte man das Risiko ja nicht eingehen!!denkt ihr es gibt die kommenden Tage randeis?


----------



## Dorschdiggler (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*

ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster......
richtiges Eis wird sicher noch ein paar Wochen auf sich warten lassen.
Wenn Du entsprechend bekleidet bist, dann werden Dir die zur Zeit anliegenden Wassertemperaturen nicht viel ausmachen. Klar sollte man immer den Fall der Fälle im Auge behalten.....wenn Dir Deine Schläuche wegsterben, dann wird es heikel......aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Fisch ist auf jeden Fall da und noch kannst Du echte Sternstunden erleben.....musst nicht einmal besonders weit raus "paddeln".....

ALso hol was raus und berichte #h


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*

Um die Temperaturen würde ich mich auch nen furz kümmern! Solange du Spaß hast und die sache *Safe* ist würd ich´s machen!
Ich bin nicht von der Küste aber auch nicht von Vorgestern und bin auch der Meinung das gerade jetzt Sternstunden möglich sind wie bei uns auch!
mfg


----------



## Sterni01 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> No risk no fun? - oder lieber alt werden?
> 
> 
> Viele Grüße!
> ...



Da frage ich mich doch, wozu du dann alt werden willst ?
Um im Fernsehen Berichte übers Eisangeln zu verfolgen ?

Nö, dabei sein ist doch viel schöner !!!

#h#h#h


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*

Moin,



> Um die Temperaturen würde ich mich auch nen furz kümmern! Solange du Spaß hast und die sache *Safe* ist würd ich´s machen!
> Ich bin nicht von der Küste aber auch nicht von Vorgestern und bin auch der Meinung das gerade jetzt Sternstunden möglich sind wie bei uns auch!


 
@ANGLERPROFI (und _Realist_): _Ich_ bin von der Küste, fische seit etwa 15 Jahren recht ausgiebig vom Bellyboat, auch in der Ostsee und bin ebenfalls _Realist_. Mit einem Wasserfahrzeug auf die Ostsee zu fahren birgt immer ein Risiko. Mit einem Boot kannst du im Winter zumindest einen Überlebensanzug tragen. Aber mit Wathose im Bellyboat hast du im Fall einer Kenterung ganz schlechte Karten. *Ich meine dabei nicht das Risiko, naß zu werden, sondern zu erfrieren - sterben! Und das vor dem Hintergrund, dass die Chancen, eine Meerforelle beim Watfischen zu fangen eher größer sind als vom Bellyboat.* Wenn ich beim Watfischen abtauche bin ich zwar naß, erfriere aber nicht. 




> Da frage ich mich doch, wozu du dann alt werden willst ?
> Um im Fernsehen Berichte übers Eisangeln zu verfolgen ?
> 
> Nö, dabei sein ist doch viel schöner !!!


 
Wer mich kennt, weiß, ich bin jede freie Minute dabei! 

... und weil das Fliegenfischen an der Küste meine große Leidenschaft ist und auch noch ein paar Jahre bleiben soll, setze ich nicht unnötig mein Leben aufs Spiel. #c


Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## Brikz83 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*

Also, jetzt raus ist sowohl von Land aul auch vom BB ideal, Fisch is immer unterwegs aber die Schönwetterangler sitzen zuhause und schlürfen Tee. Ich liebe es in dieser Jahresezeit alleine im Wasser zu stehen :l


----------



## olaf70 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Aber Bellyboat? Wer mag mal einen Tipp abgeben, wie lange man bei zwei Grad Wassertemperatur im Falle einer Havarie überlebt?


 
Ich glaube acht Minuten bis man sich nicht mehr bewegen kann(ohne Überlebensanzug), hat man mir jedenfalls mal auf einem Lehrgang zur Schiffsicherung erzählt.
Hängt aber auch von der Kleidung und Körperfettmasse ab, kann also auch schneller gehen (oder langsamer). Soll aber kein schlimmer Tod sein.


----------



## Allrounder0872 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*



olaf70 schrieb:


> Soll aber kein schlimmer Tod sein.



Na das ist doch mal was mit Aussage denn nichts wie rauf aufs Wasser:q

Nee mal ganz im ernst wenn dann min zu zweit!


----------



## Duke Nukem (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*



olaf70 schrieb:


> ...Soll aber kein schlimmer Tod sein.



Welche Wasserleiche hat Dir das denn erzählt?


@all

Haltet mal Eure Hände für 3 Minuten bei den momentanen 2 Grad ins Wasser. Nur um mal einen Eindruck zu bekommen. 


Andreas


----------



## AndreasG (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Mit einem Boot kannst du im Winter zumindest einen Überlebensanzug tragen.
> 
> Viele Grüße!
> 
> ...



Was verstehst Du unter einem Überlebensanzug?

Bzgl. Überlebenschancen im Wasser steht hier was drin, ist auch immer weider erstaunlich das sich die Menschen nur im Winter Gedanken darüber machen. #d

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## blumovic (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Mit einem Boot kannst du im Winter zumindest einen Überlebensanzug tragen. Aber mit Wathose im Bellyboat hast du im Fall einer Kenterung ganz schlechte Karten.



Hat es schonmal jemand geschafft mit dem Bellyboot zu kentern?
Ich hab's mal versucht...also im Sommer...war erfolglos

Gerade deshalb fühle ich mich im Belly auch absolut nicht unsicher.


----------



## Dorschbremse (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*

Muss man denn immer gleich den Teufel an die Wand malen?

Wer mit einem Bellyboat routiniert umgehen kann und sein Hirn nicht gerade zum trocknen aufgehangen oder sein Belly damit am Grund verankert hat- sollte damit kein Problem haben.

Es geht schlichtweg darum, situationsangepasst vorzugehen und etwas mehr auf Wind-/Wetteränderungen zu achten.

Wenn der TE sich dazu in der Lage fühlt bzw. bereit ist neue Erfahrungen zu machen- Warum nicht?
Ich finde es nicht okay, wenn hier einem Fragesteller gleich sowas wie Suizidabsichten angedichtet werden.

Er hat ja nicht geschrieben, daß er gleich zur Kadettrinne oder zur "Tonne5" will.


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*

Moin,



AndreasG schrieb:


> Was verstehst Du unter einem Überlebensanzug?
> 
> Bzgl. Überlebenschancen im Wasser steht hier was drin, ist auch immer weider erstaunlich das sich die Menschen nur im Winter Gedanken darüber machen. #d
> 
> ...


 
http://www.google.de/#hl=de&source=hp&q=%C3%BCberlebensanzug&rlz=1W1IRFC_de&aq=f&aqi=g6&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=779d8312f125a98a 

Viele Grüße! #h


Achim


----------



## bulldog81 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*



Dorschdiggler schrieb:


> ich lehne mich mal aus dem Fenster......
> richtiges Eis wird sicher noch ein paar Wochen auf sich warten lassen.
> Wenn Du entsprechend bekleidet bist, dann werden Dir die zur Zeit anliegenden Wassertemperaturen nicht viel ausmachen. Klar sollte man immer den Fall der Fälle im Auge behalten.....wenn Dir Deine Schläuche wegsterben, dann wird es heikel......aber das muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Fisch ist auf jeden Fall da und noch kannst Du echte Sternstunden erleben.....musst nicht einmal besonders weit raus "paddeln".....
> 
> ALso hol was raus und berichte #h


moin moin
eis wird auf sich wahrten lassen???
hir in der flensburger innenförde ist schon fast über all eis
hir gibt es nur noch wenige eis freie stellen


gruss.Ingo


----------



## marioschreiber (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*

Innenförde !
Ist mit der freien Küste wohl kaum zu vergleichen .
Hier ist alles eisfrei !


----------



## xbsxrvxr (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*

also ich werde es morgen früh probieren#6-bis meine hände taub sind...

gruß


----------



## bulldog81 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*

ja es ist noch nicht sehr dick aber so das die sehne
meistens oben drauf ligen bleibt und denn blinker immer
wieder hoch zieht


gruss.Ingo


----------



## scripophix (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*

Dann kannste wenigstens den Köder extrem langsam führen.

Soll ja besser sein...


----------



## dido_43 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*

Also ich würde rauspaddeln, möglichst weit. Die Dorsche haben
sich schon ins Tiefe verzogen.

Wenn Du keinen Bock mehr auf Paddeln haben solltest, dann ist
das auch nicht so schlimm, bist in ein paar Tagen in den
Öresund getrieben, und da stehen im Winter ja bekanntlich
die GROßEN und DICKEN Dorsche.

Ausreichend Verpflegung mitnehmen, evtl. Grill, Grillkohle, paar Steaks und Würstchen sowir heiße Getränke.

Achja, Handy nicht vergessen, wegen Fänge posten!

Petri  #6


----------



## magnus12 (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Also ich würde rauspaddeln, möglichst weit. Die Dorsche haben
> sich schon ins Tiefe verzogen.



Das kann ich bestätigen, mit dem Kajak ging die letzten Wochen unter 8m gar nichts. (Weiter raus war mir letzten So zu ungemütlich!!!)
stell dich lieber auf eine Seebrücke und schubber mit nem schweren Gno/Snaps am Grund lang da haste mehr von

Gruß

Frank#h


----------



## AndreasG (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie solche Anzüge aussehen ist mir bekannt. Hier werden nur in der Regel normale Floatationanzüge als "Überlebensanzüge" genannt, deshalb die Nachfrage.

Allerdings möchte ich den Privatmann sehen der echte Überlebensanzüge an Board hat.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## BB-cruiser (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*

wer sich in Gefahr begibt..... und nur Weihnachtsgeschichten lesen ist auch langweilig  also raus aufs Wasser !Achja Themenstarter auf deine Frage zurück zukommen für die einen Ja und für die anderen Nein und für die dazwischen Vielleicht   weißte Bescheid Schätzelein


----------



## Belly_gaga (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*

Moin so lange kein eis da ist immer rauf aufs wasser es sind jetzt schöne große mefos und dorsche unterwegs ich war heute und gestern auch los und es läuft :vik: aber kalt an den fingern ist es#h

gruß gaga


----------



## Schutenpiet (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*



Belly_gaga schrieb:


> Moin so lange kein eis da ist immer rauf aufs wasser es sind jetzt schöne große mefos und dorsche unterwegs ich war heute und gestern auch los und es läuft :vik: aber kalt an den fingern ist es#h
> 
> gruß gaga



Vom Trawler mags ja gehen und Du übst ja für Island oder?


----------



## Reppi (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*

Wie Andreas G schon angemerkt hat........
Wir BB-Angler haben ein an der Rübe mit solch einem Schlauch auf die Ostsee zu paddeln....
Aber...es macht wohl wirklich keinen großen Unterschied jetzt bei 2 °, oder im April bei 4-5 °.........wenn da draussen was schief läuft, hat man schlechte Karten......


----------



## Schutenpiet (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*



Reppi schrieb:


> Wie Andreas G schon angemerkt hat........
> Wir BB-Angler haben ein an der Rübe mit solch einem Schlauch auf die Ostsee zu paddeln....
> Aber...es macht wohl wirklich keinen großen Unterschied jetzt bei 2 °, oder im April bei 4-5 °.........wenn da draussen was schief läuft, hat man schlechte Karten......



Recht hast Du..und wer sich bei den Temperaturen mit Kajak oder Belly auf die Ostsee..und damit in Gefahr begibt, sollte alle Maßnahmen die bei eventuellen Rettungsaktionen anfallen selbst löhnen! Wenn er´s dann noch kann!
Piet


----------



## volkerm (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*

Hallo Piet,

bei den Wassertemperaturen bekommt die Bergungsaktion keiner mehr lebend mit.
Rettungsaktion kann man das dann ja nicht mehr nennen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Blechkate (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Ist es schon zu kalt zum Belly Boaten?*

Hallo,
am besten man verbietet den privaten Aufenthalt auf dem Wasser ab Wassertemperaturen von 10 Grad. Alles andere scheint ja extrem gefährlich zu sein.#d#d#d
Und immer dran denken, die Autofahrt zum Wasser ist das gefährlichste am ganzen Angelausflug.

Gruß Matthias


----------

